
Limbo X86 PC Emulator for Android - basicplus2
https://limboemulator.weebly.com/x86-emulator.html
======
sigio
This basically is a port of Qemu/KVM to Android it seems.

------
navaati
Mods: Could you change the title to "Limbo X86 PC Emulator for Android" ?

------
feikname
Its painfully slow in common mobile devices for any practical use IIRC.

~~~
m-p-3
Yeah, converting CPU instructions from another architecture on-the-fly is not
going to be fast :/

~~~
Dylan16807
Depending on which architectures, a good cross-architecture emulator might
have a 3x performance penalty, and that's fast enough to do a _lot_.

And the performance issues here might not be in the CPU at all.

------
mrguyorama
Is the header image a picture of a person using an IPHONE?

 _WHY?_

